

Startup advice: Stop solving a "problem", users don't have any - dominikb
http://dominikbalogh.com/post/20347988061/what-problem-are-you-solving-is-just-obsolete

======
Swizec
This ties back to the being a visionary side of things - solving a problem
before people realize they have a problem.

Or more usually termed as a quote about Ford: "If Ford asked people what they
wanted, he'd build a quicker horse."

